# New tank, cloudy water



## MrsBee93 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am very new at aquariums, so I hope I don't annoy anyone with my q's! 

I have read so much info that my head is swimming. I know about new tank syndrome and I think that's what my tank is doing now. But I need to know if there's something else I should be doing.

I have a 10g tank with an Aqua Tech filter from walmart. It has a black sponge in it and a blue cartridge thing too. I put a small media bag of activated charcoal in to help filtration also. 

I am using the dip stick testers from "jungle". Today's reading says:
nitrites= 20
nitrates= 3.0
hardness= 150
alkalinity= 300
pH= 8.4

The water is somewhat cloudy. The fish are fine and eat well. I have 2 neon tetras, 2 dawn platies, 1 cory cat and my betta. 

I have had this tank running for 6 days. Day 1, I treated the water with Stress Zyme, Stress Coat and Cycle and let the filter run. Day 2, I put my betta in. He did fine, so on Day 3, I bought the tetras, cory and platies.

The tank didn't become cloudy until Day 4 or 5. 

When do I need to do a first water change? Is my filter adequate? I've heard that Bio-wheels are better, what are your opinions? Is there anything else I need to be doing? Is there something I should change?

TIA!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> When do I need to do a first water change?


Water, dechlor (stress-coat will do) and something to carry it in. Normal (weekly) water changes in a 10 gallon are about a gallon, so a milk jug would do. 

For easier water changes, esp. if you have gravel in the tank, get a "gravel-washer" (LFS) and a clean, new 5 gallon bucket (wal-mart or home depot). 

Since you have measurable nitrite, you are about 1/2 way through the "cycling" process. Do a large water change to get the nitrites down in the "safe" range and then add another dose of stress-zyme, if you have more. 

You won't be able to tell if you filter is inadequate until the "cycling" is done. I think it will do the job, but it makes me nervous to have only one filter on any tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It wouldn't hurt to put a tablespoon of salt in the tank. Nitrite is bad stuff, and salt helps make it safe. It can keep your fish going until the cycle is done.


----------



## MrsBee93 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you, OS and emc, for your replies.

One other question, what kind of salt?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

kosher salt is just fine..and good for cooking too..lol...
it is all i ever use.


----------



## Sock Yee (Dec 29, 2007)

If you know some of your friends who own an aquarium, try to get a scoop of the aged water and add in to your aquarium. That would help.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Sock Yee, I seem to be following you around 

Water contains VERY little beneficial bacteria, the bacteria adhere to surfaces. An ornament (or much better, filter media) from an already-established tank will be a great help to you in clearing up your cloudy water.


----------

